# How Strict is Marriott about Guest Limits?



## MauiLover (Feb 5, 2008)

We own two 1 BR weeks at the Maui Ocean Club and would really like to take my mother and father this year along with our family of three (one 7 year old).  We would much rather have two consecutive weeks in one room (five in the room with our little girl would work just fine for us), rather than use two rooms for one week.

My question is regarding how strict Marriott (especially Maui) is on the per room guest restictions.  Would it be a hassle at check in, going to the pool, etc. if we were one adult over the limit?  Thanks for your answers in advance.


----------



## CMF (Feb 5, 2008)

*No head count.*

I don't know what would happen if this were to become an issue;  but, no one has ever counted the number of people in my party at check in.  The family usually just stays in the car.  

Charles


----------



## Dave M (Feb 5, 2008)

If my vacation depended on it, I would call the resort and ask and be guided by the answer. Nothing could be worse than to rely on our answers and then have your vacation destroyed by a firmly applied occupancy limit. 

For the downside, see this thread, especially posts #10 and 17.


----------



## seatrout (Feb 5, 2008)

The reality is that even if you know the rule-- you may still break it as there is not an extra room to get or $$ to get one 

If you are worry, just put up the sign at the door so they don't come in for room service. Leave the crowd out in the car when you check in  Most TS do not have daily clean up anyway.

Any of the timeshare (Studio included) is bigger than Yosemite Curry Village tent cabin - where you can "comfortably sleep 5-6"  

I think we snuck in 15 people in a 2BR once. We also had a beach house that we rented out with max occupancy is 6. I was told that 30 people stayed in our place once. 

Asian can pack more people in a place because we are smaller. We rented a Jeep (with no trunk space) and was able to return the jeep pack with stroller- luggage and 5 people in the car. The car rental place was amazed


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 5, 2008)

seatrout said:


> The reality is that even if you know the rule-- you may still break it as there is not an extra room to get or $$ to get one
> 
> If you are worry, just put up the sign at the door so they don't come in for room service. Leave the crowd out in the car when you check in  Most TS do not have daily clean up anyway.
> 
> ...



Thats funny because my comment was going to be "bring 30 people - who's going to know?"  But seriously, there are limits on occupancy for reasons that include safety.  Think long and hard before deciding to exceed the limit as you may be taking a bigger risk than you realize.


----------



## MauiLover (Feb 5, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Thats funny because my comment was going to be "bring 30 people - who's going to know?"  But seriously, there are limits on occupancy for reasons that include safety.  Think long and hard before deciding to exceed the limit as you may be taking a bigger risk than you realize.



Thanks for the responses.  They are about what I expected.  I doubt that we would break the rule, but it is a shame that these resorts cannot be a little flexible here especially when we are talking about one small child over the limit.  An additional per night fee, say $75, for one additional child over the limit would seem reasonable to me.  It would really suck to be a family of five in the Marriott timeshare world.


----------



## Palguy (Feb 5, 2008)

I called owner services just last week and asked that very question. We are considering taking our daughter, son-in-law and their 2 children ages 6 and 4. The gentlemen I spoke with said it should be no problem at all. He stated unless you were trying to cram the room with college kids or rowdy adults it is never a problem. I understand that none of this is in writing, but it is the response that I received when the question was posed. 

Tom Steele


----------



## seatrout (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes- if your are Ninja like-  there shouldn't be a problem

IMHO-- sometime being cramp up-  strenghten relationship.  I was in a business once where the CEO (make several $M/year)-  would sleep on the floor with the lowly entry level new recuit.


----------



## sdtugger (Feb 5, 2008)

*What are the guest limits at MOC?*

I don't think I've ever seen a definitive source for guest limits in the Maui Marriott.  I frequently see ads stating 1 bedroom capacity at 5 or some even say 6.  I know II says 4, but I called marriott before we bought and they said 5 would be OK.

From personal experience, I know that we were able to get a roll away bed for our 1 bedroom last year with no questions asked.  We actually had two 1 bedrooms for 6 people so we were well under the sleeping capacity.  But, we wanted to keep one living room free for food, tv, etc.  Worked great.

We are planning a trip later this year and have an overlapping 1 bedroom and studio that will require 5 of us to sleep in the 1 bedroom on the first night.  I don't anticipate any problems.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 5, 2008)

Marriott's website (not the MVCI website) states that 4 is the maximum occupancy for a 1BR at MOC.


----------



## sdtugger (Feb 5, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Marriott's website (not the MVCI website) states that 4 is the maximum occupancy for a 1BR at MOC.



I assume that applies to Marriott rentals?  I know of many folks who fit a family of 5 (parents and children) into a 1 bedroom at MOC.  I've never done it personally.


----------



## bobcat (Feb 5, 2008)

sdtugger said:


> I assume that applies to Marriott rentals?  I know of many folks who fit a family of 5 (parents and children) into a 1 bedroom at MOC.  I've never done it personally.



If someone complains or they see that there are two many in a room, they can ask you to leave.  The resorts can only handle so many people. I have been at resorts that they asked people to leave because of to many people in a villa. However, this was not a Marriott. I would call the resort. you do not want to travel all that way to be told no. However, this is one of my sore spots. If you know the rules, way break them.


----------



## mariawolf (Feb 5, 2008)

I am reading this with interest as we own at Harborside at Atlantis where for the first time this year they made sure you had two rooms if you asked for wristbands for more than 4 guests--the two bedroom there allows 9 guests==for those who don't know you must have a wristband to move around the property and use pools/slide areas!
We will be making our first trip to Frenchman's cove and I requested a crib and wonder whether it will be an issue==there will be 8 of us plus the crib--when I emailed to reserve the crib no questions were asked--the unit has beds for 8 so I am guessing they don't care about the infant in the crib==


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 5, 2008)

*How many can you jam into a Marriott Timeshare?*

.


I have to chuckle at this thread.

It reminds me of the days when I was in high school and Drive-In movie theaters still existed (almost extinct now).

One person would drive the car in (and pay a one person admission) while three or four others were packed like sardines in the trunk!   Once we got out of eye sight of the box office the driver would get out and unlock the trunk.....

Of course this was back in the days when we all drove large American cars and the trunks could really hold something!

What we used to do to save a buck!


.


----------



## seatrout (Feb 5, 2008)

Hum-- In Atlantis- you can lose you wrist band and get new one.  

If they ask-  say your friend is staying at the Westin next door and just visiting.

I never tried the car trunk trick- But had alot of laugh reading your post.

I also like the discovery travel channel where they could fit 30 some people into  a car in India.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW!  Reading this thread I was taken off guard.  I was a DVC owner until 2000 and on many of the boards a question like this would be met with swift and strong protest.  DVC owners seemed militant about the listed room capacities and would chastise those who even considered bringing extra people.  I think with MF so high they felt any possibility of additional wear and tear on their resorts was absolutely a no-no!

Personally I prefer resorts to be strict in policy and lenient in application.  I think a person or two extra is fine but you know the adage "Give 'em an inch and they'll take a mile."  The beauty of timesharing is that it's flexible and in the spirit of that I think resorts should be flexible in application.  

I don't think the beauty of timesharing should become the ability to cram as many people as possible into a 2bdrm ;-)

C.


----------



## seatrout (Feb 5, 2008)

No worry-  I have plenty of inventory that we usually get several 2BR.
Plus we are very ninja like -- leaving no foot print.

The one who worries in this post seem to be 1 kids over the limits.  It is your vacation home- If you already invited the friend/parent/child-- then make the best of it and  don't loose sleep if you are one person over.   

I do think that some of our most memorable time were years ago when we did not have the resourse to get multiple room.


----------

